# Do I need to marry batteries for wismec reuleaux rx2/3 ?



## DurbanThroatHit (28/3/17)

Hi all

so as the title suggests, do I need to purchase new batteries and marry them for the wismec ? I have on LG choc already and curious as to whether I need to move it on and purchase new batteries for the mod ?

Also does anybody know if the mod gives the discharge rate for each battery ?


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

Hi @DurbanThroatHit 

For multiple battery mods it is considered to be better to have identical batteries of the same age and use in operation. 

Unmatched batteries will most likely work but the problem is that if one battery is very old and the batteries are mismatched it could lead to problems. 

That is my understanding and i have therefore always kept my multiple battery mods using married identical batteries of the same age and use.


----------



## Gersh (28/3/17)

Is there anyone who has tried unmarried batteries? Would be nice to know What really happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Is there anyone who has tried unmarried batteries? Would be nice to know What really happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Gersh i havent tried it but usually there is no problem as i believe, if the batts are all good and similar.

The problem is that if one battery is very old then the pair or trio can become very unmatched, and it can lead to it being overstressed. This could lead to a venting in the worst case.

I think the issue is that if one just chucks in any batteries without paying attention, a very old battery nearing the end of its life may get mixed up with a newer one.

At least that is how I understand it.

In any event, battery safety is very important and the least we can do is to take battery safety very seriously (for the good of vaping in general) - so erring on the side of caution is a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (28/3/17)

Nothing would necessarily "happen"... It's just bad practice and you'll kill the oldest battery much quicker than normal. Imagine riding a tandem bike with you at the front "trapping" like mad while the peanut at the rear idles along and lets you do all the work.... A crude analogy, but in effect what you are doing if you don't use equivalent cells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Nothing would necessarily "happen"... It's just bad practice and you'll kill the oldest battery much quicker than normal. Imagine riding a tandem bike with you at the front "trapping" like mad while the peanut at the rear idles along and lets you do all the work.... A crude analogy, but in effect what you are doing if you don't use equivalent cells.



Thanks @BubiSparks 
Lovely analogy!
I forgot about the part of wearing out the older battery quicker. Thanks.


----------



## RichJB (28/3/17)

It's quite a complicated issue. Mooch explains.



Go to 35 minutes in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

If I remember correctly, holding down the up and down buttons for 5 or 10 seconds while the mod is powered off will display the individual cell voltages.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (28/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @DurbanThroatHit
> 
> For multiple battery mods it is considered to be better to have identical batteries of the same age and use in operation.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response...i made a mistake was actually interested in the RX2/3 

Have you used a mod before with this option ? what would be the protocol if i only wanted to use 2 batteries and maybe for days out/evenings i wanted to use the 3rd?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Thank you for your response...i made a mistake was actually interested in the RX2/3
> 
> Have you used a mod before with this option ? what would be the protocol if i only wanted to use 2 batteries and maybe for days out/evenings i wanted to use the 3rd?



Haven't thought of that
Good question

I suppose if you wanted to keep the batteries 'married' you'd need a set of two and a separate set of three


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (28/3/17)

Silver said:


> Haven't thought of that
> Good question
> 
> I suppose if you wanted to keep the batteries 'married' you'd need a set of two and a separate set of three



Haha in an ideal world i would have all of the batteries but R900 on choc's is out of my price range. I guess the idea of using 3 at all times is probably the best way but lets say I dont sell my current choc and its about 4 months old and has been charged either once or twice a day...will using it as the 3rd pose a great threat to myself or the mod itself ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/3/17)

Unmarried batts in a rolo:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Haha in an ideal world i would have all of the batteries but R900 on choc's is out of my price range. I guess the idea of using 3 at all times is probably the best way but lets say I dont sell my current choc and its about 4 months old and has been charged either once or twice a day...will using it as the 3rd pose a great threat to myself or the mod itself ?



I am not sure @DurbanThroatHit
Very difficult for me to advise you on that with much authority because i have not tried that myself.
Check out what Mooch says in the video that Richjb posted above and draw your own conclusions
But remember that one cannot be safe enough when it comes to batteries


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Haha in an ideal world i would have all of the batteries but R900 on choc's is out of my price range. I guess the idea of using 3 at all times is probably the best way but lets say I dont sell my current choc and its about 4 months old and has been charged either once or twice a day...will using it as the 3rd pose a great threat to myself or the mod itself ?


I can't say for sure but I definitely would recommend that you stick to using married batts only.

A 4 month old battery that has been charged once or twice a day, would have gone through maybe 180 charges? That means it will definitely be discharging at a different rate to two fresh ones, and personally, I wouldn't take that risk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

